# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Rapsodet Ali Krasniqi & Isë Llapqeva

## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi & Isë llapqeva - Dan Retija (1992)

----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi & Ise Llapqeva - Prej Podrimes po vjen Haberi

----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi & Ise Llapqeva - Tre kavaz po mrrin ne dere

----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi & Ise Llapqeva - Haxhi Pasha

----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi & Ise Llapqeva - Lulezoj fusha, lulezoj mali

----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi & Ise Llapqeva - Ali Pasha rrin n'bedena

----------


## Akuamarini

Ali Krasniqi është këngëtar i njohur. Ali Ramadan Krasniqi eshte nga fshati Drenoc i Malisheves.
   Ditëlindja:13 Korrik 1939
Ka vdekur rapsodi i njohur nga Drenovci, Ali Krasniqi.
Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga familjarët e tij.
Ngushëllime familjes dhe miqve!

----------

